# Trade Switch for PS4?



## Coman28 (Jun 10, 2018)

I just wanted some feedback from everybody. What do you guys think about trading in a Switch for a PS4 Pro? I have a 4K TV and all that jazz, and have really been wanting one. And for roughly the next week, PS4 Pro's are discounted for E3. I absolutely love my Switch, but I already played all of the main releases (BOTW, Odyssey, Tropical Freeze, etc.) and I really dont want to wait for Atmosphere. I'm really on the fence on this one. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sure you can get the ps4 but you wanna know what you're going to get for the system. I never truly sell a system until I know I dont waht to play anymore.


----------



## silvershadow (Jun 10, 2018)

I personally think the PS4 is closer to its end of life whereas the Switch is just beginning. I wouldnt do it.

Do you plan on buying a new switch (possibly unhackable?) in the future inorder to play all the new console exclusives that will be coming out? Well, are you even interested in any of them?

(maybe a new switch mario kart, a new zelda, several new mario games, mario party, an actual new donkey kong, pokemon 9th gen, metroid, kid icarus?, yoshi game, super smash bros!)

Mind you, if i was to get a ps4, it would definitely need to be hackable as i would want my emulators on there. sony exclusives i liked previously are God of War and Gran Turismo. So i would never trade in my switch for that.

I feel the switch has soo much potential as a portable/home console..in the future.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 10, 2018)

ps4 has been dead since 2015, i feel like i keep repeating it. switch is cheaper by $100 but the price for ps4 will most likely take a big dip this thanksgiving while the switch will likely remain $300 for two more years


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 10, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ps4 has been dead since 2015, i feel like i keep repeating it. switch is cheaper by $100 but the price for ps4 will most likely take a big dip this thanksgiving while the switch will likely remain $300 for two more years


Sales definitely say otherwise.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

PS4 Pro doesn't do 4k actually unless you consider 1440p 4k and certain games don't even go beyond 1080p on the pro. Most games aren't even enhanced for the Pro.

If keeping the switch and getting a slim ps4 is an alternative, I'd settle for that.

It's not like Nintendo is going to leave the market and stop releasing titles for the switch once atmosphere is released.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 10, 2018)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Sales definitely say otherwise.



a lot of people own ps4s sure but im talking about games themselves. sure you get your remasters, fifa, call of duty, madden, nba 2k but literally nothing else. if you look at xbox1 their library is all xbox360 games too


----------



## havip503 (Jun 10, 2018)

the only reason I hold my switch is the new pokemon will be released on next year. I would go with ps4 pro if I don't own ps4 pro.It looks stunning on 4k hdr with bunch of great non-exclusive/exclusive : Horizon,TW3,Nier,GOW4,... and persona 5 !!! hoo boiss


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 10, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ps4 has been dead since 2015, i feel like i keep repeating it. switch is cheaper by $100 but the price for ps4 will most likely take a big dip this thanksgiving while the switch will likely remain $300 for two more years


I think you mean the PS4 start to stand on its own feet after 2015.
You cannot deny the new exclusive  great games after 2015.
Yakuza 0 & 6, HZD, GOW, until dawn, Bloodborn, Nier Atumata, Uncharted 4. The list is long and still more great exclusive to come.
What do you mean the Switch is $100 cheaper?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 10, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> I think you mean the PS4 start to stand on its own feet after 2015.
> You cannot deny the new exclusive  great games after 2015.
> Yakuza 0 & 6, HZD, GOW, until dawn, Bloodborn, Nier Atumata, Uncharted 4. The list is long and still more great exclusive to come.
> What do you mean the Switch is $100 cheaper?



maybe i remember ps1,ps2,ps3 much differently with the amount of great games for those systens in comparison to ps4. imo ps4 is the worst of the playstations


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

gameboy said:


> maybe i remember ps1,ps2,ps3 much differently with the amount of great games for those systens in comparison to ps4. imo ps4 is the worst of the playstations



I don't think most of these people played the first 2 playstation consoles. Those definitely were not PC wannabes.

But there was a difference though. AAA games did not cost over $100 million to develop so it makes sense that we had way more games back then.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

-- snip --


----------



## Coman28 (Jun 10, 2018)

I definitely appreciate all of the feedback. There's just a lot of games I want to play on PS4. God of War, KH3 (when its released). I really dont give a damn about CoD or really any other FPS, just the gems


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 10, 2018)

it depends on your game preference. I will only buy switch to play mario games, and probably will sell it after I play all the nintendo games that I like. I think nintendo games are too family friendly, while ps4 games have more variations because they have a diverse market. ps4 has 900+ games already on its library although it may be dead soon, we probably will not see ps5 until 2020 or so. it's still a nice investment as long as you know what you want to play. 

the problem with video games these days: there are just too many choices and you got the paradox of choice. in the end, you don't choose at all. 

so far I only finished these games on ps4 since I bought it in 2016:
persona 5
dishonored 2
deus ex mankind divided
shadow of mordor

unfortunately, games these days, especially open world games become too gimmicky with so many useless objectives to offset their lack of investment on story-telling. and there are plenty of those games on ps4.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

Great time to do so, Sony's 1st party games are on a discount too right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2018)

I'd do it mainly for the exclusives.The switch has yet to release the 8th generation and the ps4 has alot more to offer right now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2018)

Do it. You feel the Switch isn't worth it currently. You also feel justified in the PS4 exclusives. What's holding you back?


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 10, 2018)

gameboy said:


> maybe i remember ps1,ps2,ps3 much differently with the amount of great games for those systens in comparison to ps4. imo ps4 is the worst of the playstations


yep, because back then any 3D game is an amazing game, but the focus on quality games, and money.
and i just mentioned few of the exclusive .


----------



## gameboy (Jun 10, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> yep, because back then any 3D game is an amazing game, but the focus on quality games, and money.
> and i just mentioned few of the exclusive .





Lazyboss said:


> yep, because back then any 3D game is an amazing game, but the focus on quality games, and money.
> and i just mentioned few of the exclusive .



are 10 games on a dead console worth a nintendo switch?


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 10, 2018)

gameboy said:


> are 10 games on a dead console worth a nintendo switch?


What? I'm sorry I can't understand what you mean, which one is the dead console? Ps4 is switch?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 10, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> What? I'm sorry I can't understand what you mean, which one is the dead console? Ps4 is switch?



ps4, im guessing Anthem and The Last of Us will be the last hurrah on the ps4 and the ps5 will most likely be shown in 2019 and be released within that year with Athem and Last of Us showing up on that console too


----------



## emigre (Jun 10, 2018)

Coman28 said:


> I definitely appreciate all of the feedback. There's just a lot of games I want to play on PS4. God of War, KH3 (when its released). I really dont give a damn about CoD or really any other FPS, just the gems



The PS4 is a great system so a lot of fantastic systems. I've got a PC which is great but still really enjoy my PS4.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2018)

In my opinion you‘re perfectly covered with all videogame needs having a switch AND a ps4. Have both and wouldn‘t give one system up.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 10, 2018)

usernamecharlie said:


> In my opinion you‘re perfectly covered with all videogame needs having a switch AND a ps4. Have both and wouldn‘t give one system up.


This. If you don't mind having the latest and greatest, you can get a regular old PS4 for ~$200 used. If all your games are physical and you are absolutely done with them selling them could make up a huge chunk of the cost of the PS4. But honestly, do what you want. If you have the time to dedicate yourself to just a home console, and you want "raw power" and a bunch of AAA games with sony exclusives, go for it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 10, 2018)

Erm...while everyone is throwing their own preference in this thread, I just wanna say: "wait for sony's and nintendo's presentations".

Surely they both have things in the pipeline. If PS4 games are still the main draw at the end (or even better), then go for it. But it would be rather stupid to trade it in now, and then regret it if nintendo comes with a new game you REALLY want.


----------

